# Nipple+ 22AUG15



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

VIDEO ADDED!!!


After hitting the best bait spot of all times, (we seriously had about 50 squirrel fish and an assortment of porgys, ruby reds, white snapper, and eel) we headed to the nipple to see if we could entice a morning bite. The seas were exactly what windfinder predicted. Less than a foot with barely a breeze. The water at the nipple was a pretty good blend with numerous small rips and sargassum weeds sporadic. No major weed lines, but we saw some okay ones. What we did see was about 20 other boats trolling around. We fished for a couple hours with no knockdowns. Ended up saving the trip by hitting some AJ holes, with one good jack and a decent gag, then found a log floating with some chickens on it. Also, snagged a teenager king on a verticals jig. The most interesting part of the day is when my buddy hooked an okay sized shark and I decided to jump in the ocean to capture GoPro footage of it while it was boat side. Everything was fine until I suspect it noticed me and got pissed. It came straight towards me which made me immediately regret my decision. She turned at the last minute almost tail whipping my face. Needless to say, I was in the boat very quickly afterwards. All in all, it was a very comfortable day. After seeing so many boats out, I have to ask...did anyone do anything at the nipple? VIDEO ADDED!!!

http://youtu.be/8wmPYdgH8Co


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Where can we see the video? I'm sure there is a plume of brown in it


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Cant wait to see gopro


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ha ha , I bet you were completely dry by the time you got back in the boat. I've thought about doing that, but if someone (me) starts to bleed that far out, they (I)could be pretty pale by the time you got to the ramp.... Nice AJ... Just one?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice AJ! We were nearby and saw the big boat trolling traffic as well. Never saw anyone catch anything and didn't hear much on the radio. We also found a few logs and one had 2 big sharks on it. Glad i didn't jump in!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

jumped in on the two logs we saw too. I'll post the video once I have everything uploaded and edited.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I can see how that AJ made you smile.


----------



## pcjoey (Jun 30, 2013)

after an overnight at the rigs "don't waste yourfuel BTW" we trolled the nipple got two dolphin 20lb and 10lb along with a nice sailfish. Saved our trip


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried to get to the nipple, but just got the elbow (recycled sorry).

Glad ya'll got out. Spend 2 days chasing an AC pump gremlin. Finally tracked her down today.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I added the raw video link of the shark swim in the original post:thumbup:


----------

